# torsion bars on gmc sierra



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

i wanna give my torsion bars a few extra turns for the winter but im curious as to how many turns you guys out there are giving.

i have a 2006 reg cab long box gmc sierra 2500hd 6.6 duramax with a 7.6 fisher minute mount 2


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I would start with 3-4 equal turns. You just dont want to turn them up all the way, it might be too much for them and snap if you hit a bump or dip while driving.


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

yah thats what everyone is telling me around that if they are to tight they can snap, but i gave them 5 turns and my plow still hits every little imperfection in the road and even speed bumps. i gave them another 4-5 turns which gives me between 9-10 turns total. is that asking for things to break?


----------



## pusher21 (Dec 17, 2007)

We just gave our plow truck 8 turns each. Its a 2010 GMC 2500HD with a 6ltr and a 9'2" boss V-XT. You should be ok. We have done it before with out any problems


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You should be able to bottom out the adjusting bolts with no problem. What part are you claiming will snap? The bolt?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

2COR517;884314 said:


> You should be able to bottom out the adjusting bolts with no problem. What part are you claiming will snap? The bolt?


But I wouldn't suggest doing that. I also want to know what would snap, I bet it was a Ford or Dodge guy that told him somethig would snap.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

serafii;884189 said:


> yah thats what everyone is telling me around that if they are to tight they can snap, but i gave them 5 turns and my plow still hits every little imperfection in the road and even speed bumps. i gave them another 4-5 turns which gives me between 9-10 turns total. is that asking for things to break?


Is the mount hitting or what? That's a little plow. I don't turn the bars up on my trucks and don't have an issue. Just put a set of Timbrens on her.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

How much does the truck sag when you lift the plow? And do you need to shorten your lift chain on the plow?


----------



## jtslawncare (Nov 29, 2008)

I give mine 5 or 6 turns i measure it after 2 turns to make sure both sides are equal. .just make sure you dont go to many turns cause you will mess with uneven tire wear. .


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

2COR517;884335 said:


> How much does the truck sag when you lift the plow? And do you need to shorten your lift chain on the plow?


What's a lift chain?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

jtslawncare;884350 said:


> I give mine 5 or 6 turns i measure it after 2 turns to make sure both sides are equal. .just make sure you dont go to many turns cause you will mess with uneven tire wear. .


With 5-6 turns you should realign.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

JD Dave;884354 said:


> What's a lift chain?


It's this awesome way of lifting your plow. You get instant float, and can "short chain" your plow if you have a hydraulic failure....


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

JD Dave;884354 said:


> What's a lift chain?


Head over to your local boat dock and ask them to show you an example Dave. Should be clear from there.

Still waiting on the pic...since this is in the pics forum.


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

the mechanic who claimed things would snap didnt specify he just said u can really mess tings up because its too stiff but who knows what hes talking about

the truck already has timbrens and it sags quite a bit, even with about 700lbs of weight in the bed, and i shortened the chains to the point where the a-frame touches the bottom of the mount b4 the cylinder is fully lifted.

the main reason why i had to crank the t-bars wasnt because the plow was hitting the ground, it was because when id pull into a driveway with a slight slope, the push plates and mount would smack the floor.

i was already aware of the uneven tire wear bu that doesnt bother me too much i change my tires every winter anyways..

im trying to post a picture of the truck but its not letting me upload it


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

2COR517;884384 said:


> It's this awesome way of lifting your plow. You get instant float, and can "short chain" your plow if you have a hydraulic failure....


float i have that built right into my controller when i press down twice. But i dont know what hydraulic failure is sir. I plow with a Boss. xysport


----------



## jtslawncare (Nov 29, 2008)

My uncle said 5-6 turns cuz it doesnt effect it that much. . We checked it at his shop


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

My 94 is cranked up about 1.25 inches. Cant remeber how many bolt turns that is...


----------



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

my 04 hd are all the way in. made my truck sit level and my 285s dont rub. if you do go all the way in its less harmful then a leveling kit. but make sure you get a alignment right away


----------



## D DeSantis (Mar 3, 2008)

My mechanic jacked it about an inch on our 08gm 7.5 plow doesn't dip very much.
hey another montrealer what part??


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

d desantis im from the lasalle area but all my work is in westount

wat about you?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

ServiceOnSite;884563 said:


> float i have that built right into my controller when i press down twice. But i dont know what hydraulic failure is sir. I plow with a Boss. xysport


Don't Jinx yourself there.....:salute:


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

Make sure you drive the truck forward and backward to let everything settle in between measurements.
I noticed mine settled quite a bit when I was trying to get both side even.


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

if you have timbrens and all the other stuff done and you are hitting on a slight rise then you have a serious problem with your front suspension. it should handle that plow no problem without the timbrens and the ballast let alone rest.


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

i finally found some pictures of the truck with the plow hanging b4 i ever cranked the torsion bars. the first picture has about 500-600lbs ballast in the back and int he second picture is when i drove it home from the dealer, notice how low the mouthing point is to the ground. and it has timbrens...or atleast the dealer told me they installed them.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

I alos have timbrens, i havent put the plow on yet to check if they will help...


----------



## Division (Dec 5, 2009)

I gotta tell you, I have a 99 GMC Sierra my torsion bars are factory set still with my 7'6" meyer and a snow ex 575 and salt pallet in back and she sits up nice and high. Wonder why u guys with newer models r having issues? Don't make em like they used to eh?


----------



## dealswithidiots (Nov 25, 2009)

when GM changed their trucks in '99 for the 1/2 tons and '00 for the 3/4 and 1 tons they took out alot of front load capacity out for a smoother more comfortable ride and other reasons known only to the morons they have for engineers so essentially you are correct Division they dont make them like they used to


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

you guys are definetely right, GM really doesnt make them the way they used to. i had my 86 k30 1ton with a fisher 7.6 hanging off the front and wouldnt sag a single millimeter even with no baallast in the back. i posted a picture of it with a plow hanging from the front in the post ur trucks thread on pg 68 but heres one without the plow in summer mode.

i sold it in september because i had no need for a 3rd truck and because it needed a new cab n a complete bed reinforcement. but i should have never sold it, i hate myself for letting it go.


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

I am at factory setting on my torsion bars. I have timbrens and with the 8.5 X-V hanging off with no ballast, my truck sits level. When I put 1000 lbs of ballast, the rear sags.


----------



## Division (Dec 5, 2009)

deals: When i got my 99 i test drove an 03 and the thing felt more like a car then a truck... i settled for the 99 and im sooo glad!


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

crank them all the way, do an add a leaf and 3 inch re-arch... and it should sit pretty level.....
nothing will break cranking the factory torsion keys....
i personally wouldn't put the leveling kit torsion keys.. not only will is stress the torsion bars but wear your ball joints faster and then you cv joints will be at a severe angle and causae premature wear...


----------



## deebo1133 (Sep 11, 2009)

It still seems wierd that all this would be necessary on a 2500HD w/a 7.6 blade???? Is the mount at the suggested height when installed on the truck w/o the plow?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

deckboys;893650 said:


> crank them all the way, do an add a leaf and 3 inch re-arch... and it should sit pretty level.....
> nothing will break cranking the factory torsion keys....
> i personally wouldn't put the leveling kit torsion keys.. not only will is stress the torsion bars
> 
> ...


Increased operating angles will occur from lifting the front end, regardless of method used. Cranking stock bars or using keys will have the same effect.


----------

